# Jacksonville, Fl



## jks0007 (Nov 4, 2010)

My girlfriend is from Jacksonville and wants me to come down and see her this summer. Does anyone have any good holes I could get so that I could fish while I'm down there. Figured I might as well take the opportunity to fish the east coast while I'm down.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Yep I got a few. You have a boat? Kayak? Shore fishin?


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Google Dutton Island, its off Mayport Road. Caught this slob of a speck outta there a couple years ago when I lived there. That Red was 26" in comparison! The backwater fishing on the east coast is incedible!!

















If you have a decent sized boat you can fish the Mayport Jetties, the launch is by the naval base. Awesome for sheepshead and Redfish. Some MONSTER Black Drum in there as well. If you have any more questions, feel free to PM. Good luck!!


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Dang!! If you know any spots for Port St. Joe, hit me up. 

Nice fishes!!


----------



## jks0007 (Nov 4, 2010)

I'll take my boat with me. So I'd like to do some inshore/near shore fishing while there. 

Dang nice specs. Thanks for all the help. I'm not totally sure when I'll be going down. Her dad has a boat and said he'd take me while I'm down. But I want to take my boat and maybe do some more while he's working and all.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Really any smaller creek mouth or oyster bar on an outgoing tide. I love to fish Browns Creek and the flats and docks near the bridge. I can't think of the name of that bridge but it's the one that looks like the Tampa bridge. I use a Carolina type rig with a live shrimp and reel very slow. All the redfish baits work also. Tell me where you'll be and I will look on my google earth but if you just go off the first thing I said you'll be fine.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

The Danes point bridge goes over mill cove. It's a great fishery. I am actually in Jacksonville right now for the kayak classic. Had a fun morning slam by 7:30 now back getting things ready everything caught on top water and 3" gulp on a jig head.


----------



## FishEyez (Nov 25, 2007)

Jacksonville has a great inshore fishery. The marsh area at the ICW/St Johns River intersection has been good to me in the past. Sisters creek as well.


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

*fishing*

wade fish nassau sound from the bridge to the south. biggest flounder you will ever catch in the summer time. i miss fishing jax. lived there for 12 years.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

FishEyez said:


> Jacksonville has a great inshore fishery. The marsh area at the ICW/St Johns River intersection has been good to me in the past. Sisters creek as well.


Ive pulled some monster specks out of Sisters Creek!! Man I miss fishing in Jax


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

shanester said:


> wade fish nassau sound from the bridge to the south. biggest flounder you will ever catch in the summer time. i miss fishing jax. lived there for 12 years.


I lived there 35 years. Nassau sound point in the mid 90s before all the erosion. Always your limit of 10 on flounder and trout. best fising days ever. 
Simpsons creek, ft george, browns, clapboard creek, mayport jetties. dames point, mill cove.
6 hr tide changes were great. find the oyster beds and your in the money.


----------

